# Start sanding tomorrow!!



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Well its time for the purple to go..Im keeping the car and I have decided on a white paint job. A buddy of mine will do it for free hes really good to he just said i have to prep it..So me and my friend are skipping school tomorrow to sand it :thumbup: haha 400 grit wet sand... i took off all the badges and pin striping today..Whew tomorrow is gonna be sweet ill post some pics of it tomorrow wish me luck :cheers:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

You know we want pics.


----------



## jeff9nissan (Jan 9, 2004)

Do you have experience of any sort with paint prep? Because I want to prep mine to save cash also. But have no idea what is needed for it to be done correctly...


----------



## Argon25 (May 15, 2005)

Sweet deal on the paint job. Don't forget the pics.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

Prep work isn't to hard. exspecially when the paint that is on it is in great condition...lol.. Im using 400 grit wet sand all over the car. After I get the car sanded down I'm thinking about going with a light primer color and then use 800 grit to make that smooth and then comes the PAINT! If you need to learn how to prep it's pretty simple just search around the web or ask a buddy :thumbup:


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

Soo let me get this right....your using 400grit sandpaper, and your then going to prime. umm...thats not very smart, well....its ok, but its easier to do it this way.

400grit wont take the clear coat completely off. Before you paint the entire car you have to have it completely off or it will mess the finish. Even if your going to primer it, you need the clear off.

Go from 200-400wetsand-800wetsand. Use a power sander on the 200, then use your hand for the rest. Itll do better. Also take off al your trim around windows, headlights etc etc etc.

Just do it right the first time or youll regret it.


----------



## RBI*04 (Sep 10, 2004)

prep isnt hard, but if you want a grade A paintjob......prep is the MOST IMPORTANT PART!!!!! the quality of the job overall depends on the prep work.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

RBI*04 said:


> prep isnt hard, but if you want a grade A paintjob......prep is the MOST IMPORTANT PART!!!!! the quality of the job overall depends on the prep work.


any monkey can spray some paint down. its all in the prep.

once you have wet sanded the car wash it with dish soap (make sure it is only soap, it cant have any moisterizer for hands, or wax for cars.......ONLY SOAP) then wipe it down clean with thinner before it is painted to get all oils off. remove all exterior trim or you will be sorry (paint build up around trim, cant sand 100% or you may scuff the trim, if part of the trim chips in the future you will have the oem color under it)

if you burn through the paint when sanding dont worry about it but hit it with a light coat of "primer sealer" <it is much thinner than primer and wont build up when the painter sprays a full layer of primer)

800 grit is a bit to smooth, you dont want to use 800 untill your in the color coating stage. finish the primer with 600 tops. with 800 the paint wont have much to bite to.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

day one went pretty well. started at 8 am till 1 pm and most of its done..me and a buddy did it straight thru the morning :thumbup: we wet sanded with 400 and then i gotta talk to they guy thats painting my car to see if i should hit it with 600 but i think its good cuz the primer will have somthing to grab onto and then ill sand the primer with 1000 and then base/clear..!!! ill get some pictures tomorrow and i know prep work is key thats what i have my best friends dad whose a body man his whole life checking up on me im taking all the advice from him and he said 400 wet sand


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

You forgot the pics.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

T200Sx said:


> day one went pretty well. started at 8 am till 1 pm and most of its done..me and a buddy did it straight thru the morning :thumbup: we wet sanded with 400 and then i gotta talk to they guy thats painting my car to see if i should hit it with 600 but i think its good cuz the primer will have somthing to grab onto and then ill sand the primer with 1000 and then base/clear..!!! ill get some pictures tomorrow and i know prep work is key thats what i have my best friends dad whose a body man his whole life checking up on me im taking all the advice from him and he said 400 wet sand


seriously i wouldnt go for 1000 on a primer coat. *800 GRIT TOPS*.


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

I didnt get a chance to take pics but ill take some today dont worry...yeah now that i think about it i should go with 800 i was just really tired last night lol


----------



## ASsman (Mar 23, 2005)

RBI*04 said:


> prep isnt hard, but if you want a grade A paintjob......prep is the MOST IMPORTANT PART!!!!! the quality of the job overall depends on the prep work.


Yep, my guy told me to go F myself when I told him I would prep my car. He said he would do it all, and do it right...


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

I showed the guy my car today and he was very pleased at the work i had done so its all good...now i gotta pay for freakin paint :thumbdwn:


----------



## wildmanee (Nov 21, 2004)

Where/How are you gonna paint it?


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

His buddys shop I believe and hes doing a base coat clear coat


----------



## T200Sx (Jan 17, 2005)

What paint should I go with..I dont want to spend alot on paint but I want it to be pretty good qaulity.. hes already got a clear coat hes using that is like 100bucks a gallon? i dunno if thats good or not but its gonna be white so any reccomendations would be apprecaited thanks


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

http://www.240sx.org/faq/articles/paint.htm


----------

